# Event ferngesteuert auslösen



## renwal (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Programm, mit dem man andere Rechner fernsteuern kann, entwickelt. Das Programm läuft auf einem Server und wird auch von dort aus gesteuert. Mein Ziel ist es, die Oberfläche fernsteuern zu können, indem auf einem anderen Rechner ein Programm mit der gleichen Oberfläche läuft, das dann auf dem Server-Programm die Events, die den Schaltflächen zugeordnet sind, auslöst. Eine Socket-Verbindung kann genutzt werden.

Ich habe mir das jetzt so gedacht, dass das Programm auf der Remote-Seite eigentlich "dumm" ist, und nicht weiß, dass z.B. beim Aktivieren einer Checkbox ein Button aktiviert werden soll. Stattdessen sendet es die Aktion "Checkbox aktiviert" an die Server-Seite, welche das Event auslöst und ggf. die Statusänderungen der Komponenten zurücksendet.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2011)

Stichwort: Remoting


----------



## renwal (25. Jun 2011)

Was haltet ihr von RMI Mini Tutorial?

PS: Scheint so, als hätte ich mir da etwas extrem kompliziertes ausgedacht...


----------



## r.w. (26. Jun 2011)

renwal hat gesagt.:


> Was haltet ihr von RMI Mini Tutorial?
> 
> PS: Scheint so, als hätte ich mir da etwas extrem kompliziertes ausgedacht...



Ist für erste Versuche brauchbar.


Wenn der Client auf Events des Servers reagieren soll, brauchst Du allerdings 
noch Callback-Funktionalität.

Mehr dazu findest Du hier ...

Threads and Callbacks in RMI

... und hier:

jGuru: RMI Client Callbacks

VG ROlf


----------



## FArt (27. Jun 2011)

Besser geeignet als plain RMI dürfte JMS sein.


----------



## renwal (27. Jun 2011)

Ich werds mir mal anschauen, wenn ich Zeit habe. Bin in den nächsten 2 Wochen in der Uni...


----------



## FArt (27. Jun 2011)

renwal hat gesagt.:


> Ich werds mir mal anschauen, wenn ich Zeit habe. Bin in den nächsten 2 Wochen in der Uni...



Ja dann hast du doch zwei Wochen Zeit... *G*


----------



## thewulf00 (27. Jun 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Ja dann hast du doch zwei Wochen Zeit... *G*


Das hab ich auch zuerst gedacht...


----------



## renwal (30. Jun 2011)

Ne, ich bin der Kursleiter...


----------



## renwal (9. Aug 2011)

Die Sache hat sich leider erledigt, denn das Projekt, an dem ich gearbeitet habe, wurde eingestellt...


----------

